# Laser cut acrylic stand ups, various types and sizes



## Deano Calver (Dec 29, 2012)

You may have seen my thread about laser cut acrylic stand ups I made, after a few requests for where to get some I've decided to do a kickstarter project.

Please take a quick look if you like some affordable acrylic stand ups including sets of Zombies, Orcs and related beasties and Mechanoids. 

Along with the 'little' guys (well normal miniatures sized) there are also a group of biggies. A red dragon and hill giant for fantasy games, Cthulhu for horror/mythos games and a nice big space ship for sci-fi.

If you have any other suggestion about what we could make, please don't hesitate to comment here.

Please support if you can, hope you like what you see.
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cloudpixies/laser-cut-acrylic-stand-up-game-characters


----------



## Deano Calver (Dec 31, 2012)

Boarhogs have something to say


----------



## Deano Calver (Jan 2, 2013)

Need a Red Dragon for your tabletop without resorting to stealing a dragon's horde?
Need Cthulhu to terrorize your Cthulhu Mythos campaign without selling your soul to the Old ones?
Or just in need of a Zombie or Orc army to invade your nearest tabletop game without having to carry lots of miniatures?

Laser cut acrylic figures from our kickstarter can solve all these problems.

Economical, flat (easy to pack and carry!), hard to damage and look good in a number of colours, using acrylic stand ups cut by a laser is a simple solution. Whilst not replacing miniatures they can fill in when miniature just don't work whether due to cost or convenience.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cloudpixies/laser-cut-acrylic-stand-up-game-characters


----------

